# exim + courier imap

## betatim

hi

just got my suse box converted into a gentoo one and i really like it..it tokk me about 6 evenings to get everything hte way it should starting from forgetting modules and mis partioning to forgetting the root password after finishing everything and wanting to login the first tiem but now I know  a bit more and will remeber to put down important things;]]

i'm not looking for a good "howtoo" or soem other links that help me setting up exim and courier imap on that box. yes i could go off and start reading the FAQs for both and reading the man pages but the problem is TIME..i have to go to school during daylight and so i can only spend the night fiddling(do you spell it like this) with my linux box so I woul be very thankful for any links and tips from the gurus;]]

good nigth

humm...why is there a DESKTOP section but no SERVER section in this forum?is gentoo tought to be a bit more desktopy or is there no real reason??just wondering.....

----------

## niyogi

 *betatim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> humm...why is there a DESKTOP section but no SERVER section in this forum?is gentoo tought to be a bit more desktopy or is there no real reason??just wondering.....

 

I agree with betatim here.  There should be a section strictly to set up gentoo as a server.  perhaps a poll for this, nitro?

-S

----------

## betatim

nice we agree..;]]]

but is there no one having a good polished bookmark selection for me??

*woulddoquitealotforlinks*

----------

## niyogi

did you do the obvious and emerge exim and courier-imap (after doing a pretend emerge)?

-S

----------

## betatim

not yet ... as i planned to go to bed an dswitch of the pc and stop using it.

I was looking for some sort of help with setting up the conf files after emerging ... i should just be able to emerge them ... so no problem till after emerge finishes and i have to setup the configuration(that was the tricky bit with exim and cyrus imapd on my old suse box)

----------

## niyogi

ah! another exim/cyrus user... wasn't that a pain to set up? hopefully exim with courier on gentoo will be easier to maintain.  

maybe it's me but I always thought that cyrus was empirically better than courier for some strange reason (maybe i read it somewhere).  

-S

----------

## betatim

yes it was a REAL pain getting that running and thats way i wrote this post in "advance" to get some usefuls links before i mess everything up ..;]]

----------

